# could really use someone's opinion..



## textliner (Dec 12, 2015)

so, this might not be entirely what this forum is for, but i've just been struggling with piecing things together lately, to me all of my issues at the moment are intertwined.

i think just lately, so much has been going downhill. i don't even know how to describe it. in the process, nothing that happens actually feels real or feels like it has an impact on me, but at the same time it's all dragging me down so much. I've barely eaten the past two days and i'm light headed and sore all over and generally out of it, but i just..i don't feel like i'm even involved in things anymore. I'm there but honestly i just feel empty. I feel like a shell. it's so cliche but i'm just.. hollow.

i can't react to anything anymore, and my eyes hurt in the back of my head. everything is just going passed me. i dont think ive ever felt this disconnected.

I don't want to tell my family anything, because our relationship is weird, and i don't want to tell my boyfriend either. he has his own problems he's trying to deal with rn, and the last thing he needs is his girlfriend telling him she doesn't want to eat and also feels like she's fading away. he's not my caregiver. nobody is.

i dont even know what i want anymore


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Try some grounding practices?

Like in a weird way feeling very intensely at things etc.

Try some Yoga, mindfulness...

It's a typical DP/DR-feeling... it will get better...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Nothing feels like it's having an impact, but it is. That's how you can not feel dragged down, but be dragged down. The same thing also applies to being lifted up. This was my experience, at least. Sorry things are feeling so persistently unreal. That can be downright scary. If you feel like you need a "caregiver" when it comes to your mental health, then by all means seek one. There's no need so sit and do nothing through this. At the very, very least you could come up with a routine to accept and work through the feelings, but it's said that talk therapy (from a good therapist) can even make the feelings go away for the most part. Keep trying new things, textliner.


----------

